# Caring for an old Scarlett Oak?



## Torquin (Apr 24, 2009)

Dad has an old Oak I believe is a Scarlett Oak. I believe it is about 100 years old. It has several places where dead limbs have fallen off and left holes into the trunk. Dad wants to save it, if possible. It does seem generally healthy, as it is full of leaves in the past years, but I know that the holes into the trunk cannot be beneficial. Can I fill these holes with some of that expanding foam to seal them to keep bugs and water out? Wherever I can, I will be cutting off the holes, such as at the end of branches, and sealing them with Prune & Seal, but the holes in the trunk are the big concern.
I don't know yet how bad it is, and will not until I get up there in the bucket.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## treeseer (Apr 24, 2009)

Torquin said:


> Wherever I can, I will be cutting off the holes, such as at the end of branches, and sealing them with Prune & Seal, but the holes in the trunk are the big concern.



:censored:

Please, Chris, do not do this. You need not even crush the roots by driving up to it in the bucket truck. Holes are not evil.

If you can just stand back and take a picture or two, people here will be glad to share their thoughts with you.


----------



## S Mc (Apr 24, 2009)

Chris, let me add my encouragement to post pictures prior to doing any work on this tree. 

Sylvia


----------



## Torquin (Apr 24, 2009)

I am not very concerned about the roots. The roots have been driven over by various weights of vehicles for the 36 years that my Dad has lived there, as the tree is literally the corner of the driveway. When we moved in there in 1973 the roots were exposed and driven over daily, but eventually Dad covered them with gravel to make the ride up the driveway more comfortable. The driveway covers about 270 degrees around the tree.
No, I'm not saying it is a good thing, as I have read about this phenomenon, but apparently this tree defies that rule.
I will see about getting some pics. I can say that year before last there was a Bell? (European) Hornet nest in the hole where one of the branches broke off. They did not come back last year, and we don't know what this year holds, but that is another reason I was thinking of foaming inside the holes.
The point though, is that the hole is larger than we can see from the ground, so the only way to get accurate pics of the situation will be to go up there.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## S Mc (Apr 25, 2009)

Chris, your first statement of not being very concerned about roots...

Rule No. 1 of an arborist - be very concerned about the roots. 

You state that this tree has had several dead limbs over the year leaving holes in the tree...why do you think that has happened? 

Pictures please. 

Sylvia


----------



## treeseer (Apr 25, 2009)

S Mc said:


> Rule No. 1 of an arborist - be very concerned about the roots.
> 
> You state that this tree has had several dead limbs over the year leaving holes in the tree...why do you think that has happened?
> 
> Pictures please.



:agree2:

Zoom lens on a camera can show a lot of detail from far away.

Easy to use, too...

re branches and roots being connected, they are just like a seesaw. If one side crashes, the other side will, too. The attached is about that seesaw effect.

I just saw Great Stuff foam be used to plug a hollow so a type of bird would not nest there. Wire mesh is better, and less ugly.


----------



## hokiewheeler (May 3, 2009)

Be careful with that Great Stuff. It holds moisture. I've seen it used in auto body repairs by hacks and it makes rust worse than you can imagine. I can only speculate that it would accentuate rot by holding in moisture and excluding air.


----------



## Torquin (May 3, 2009)

Pics are here. I hope I got enough to make informed advice from. Pics are big to allow more detail. The second one is a closeup of the hole, from the ground, where the bell/European hornets had their nest.


----------



## Torquin (May 3, 2009)




----------



## Torquin (May 3, 2009)




----------



## treeseer (May 5, 2009)

Good pics. many branches died due to root abuse. That tree needs deadwooding first. get someone to cut off all the dead stuff. Second get the rocks and debris off the trunk, and send in a picture of that crucial area. third, mulch the areas that are not driveway.

Unless these are ferocious man-eating hornets, just leave them alone and they will leave you alone. most hornets/wasps/insects are beneficial and do not bother people unless they are provoked.


----------



## S Mc (May 5, 2009)

Although I agree with having the deadwood removed, I would encourage you to have someone skilled perform this task. Many of these areas may require a judgment call from an experienced arborist to decide where and if to cut. An example being the second picture which shows the cavity and good callus growth. You will not want to cut into this. You may wish to leave some apparent anomalies as the tree has already taken care of a measure of compartmentalization. 

This is a wonderful tree subjected to a great deal of stress and abuse. So in addition to deadwood, decisions may need to be made in evaluating limb attachments in relation to where traffic may be. 

This tree could actually present you with a wonderful learning experience so take the time to do your research before rushing into anything.

I would not fill the cavities and, yes, hornets and wasps are beneficial insects to be left alone wherever possible.


Sylvia


----------



## Ed Roland (May 5, 2009)

treeseer said:


> :I just saw Great Stuff foam be used to plug a hollow so a type of bird would not nest there. Wire mesh is better, and less ugly.



Spray foam does not require nails to hold it in place. It can be trimmed and painted, even. Treeseer, what are your concerns here?


----------



## treeseer (May 7, 2009)

woodweasel said:


> Spray foam does not require nails to hold it in place. It can be trimmed and painted, even. Treeseer, what are your concerns here?



not a big concern, but trapping moisture can be an issue.

maybe i need practice trimming and painting foam to make it look better. i aint agin it.


----------



## Urban Forester (May 7, 2009)

I don't know if Oak Wilt is a concern in Virginia, if it is I would wait on pruning until the "dormant season". Fresh cuts attract picnic beetles, which are the main vector for new disease centers. Red Oaks have no resistance to the disease and die quickly once infected.


----------

